# [PF] Age of Woe OOC



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

*Welcome to Westcrown! Remember to Behave. You're Being Watched.*
For eight centuries, Westcrown was a bastion of civilization and a symbol of national strength in Chelish eyes. As the city served as the center of Aroden’s faith, all Cheliax deemed the City of Nine Stars to be Aroden’s next home in the mortal world. Westcrown rivaled Absalom as a destination of pilgrimages during the Age of Enthronement. Yet, with Aroden’s unexpected death, the once shining City of Nine Stars became the City of Twilight as Chelish citizens lost hope. Decades of bloody strife followed, and the only direction out of the chaos seemed to be the orderly tenets of diabolism. A city that once symbolized a people’s power now projects a people’s disappointment and despair. Hope has dimmed in the city, and shadow beasts walk the streets instead of Aroden’s clergy. Westcrown remains influential in its mercantile and military might, but also humbled by its lost faith and tarnished reputation. One of the most varied and sophisticated cities of the Inner Sea, Westcrown is an enigma. By day, this city reminds many of any city or country they know, either because of the varied architecture or because people from all across Avistan and Garund now call Westcrown home. The many religious sites, whether active or debased, continue to draw the pious, the curious, and the devious. Even the ruins of the northern city draw interest among those looking for less-than-legal materials or rare treasures amid the dangerous rubble. But once the sun sets, only the foolish walk out of doors in Westcrown, for the shadow beasts prowl every darkened lane and waterway.

*Bumping in the Night*
Westcrown's Age of Woe began in Rova of 4676 ar. What started as stories of strange creatures slinking through the shadows became a citywide panic as Wiscrani began disappearing off the darkened streets. Rumors spread quickly of a return of the White Plague or a resurrection of the infamous Council of Thieves, but these tales were soon replaced by reports of a shadowy calamity at Delvehaven, the local Pathfinder lodge, and sightings of dark and insubstantial beings hunting the streets. After months of ignoring or dismissing the problem, the government eventually launched a campaign to seek out and put an end to what they downplayed as an infestation of giant rats, goblins, and goblin dogs. Yet the dottari proved ill equipped for these midnight hunts, and the office of the mayor offered only empty promises. Growing fear and anger led to scapegoating and suspicions of insurrectionists from Nidal, which culminated in a mob’s daylight burning of twin Nidalese coasters. Finally, for the populace’s protection, a curfew was enacted throughout the city while a small army of dottari and experienced mercenaries were commissioned to deal with the shadowy curse that had afflicted the Wiscrani night. Numerous raids and hunts were conducted in the Dospera and ancient city sewers, only to result in the loss of many hunters with little apparent gain. Thus, the nightly curfew remained in effect for more than 30 years, with the unwary risking their very lives.

Today, with the dying of every day’s light, businesses hurriedly close and respectable homes light lanterns outside their doors. Members of the dotarri light pyrahjes, man-sized torches, throughout the Parego Regicona and in the major plazas of the Parego Spera, patrolling between such islands of light in groups of seven. Taverns, festhalls, and similar establishments maintain sleeping rolls for those who stay after dark, collecting a customary 2 silver fee for boarders soon after twilight. Those forced onto the street after dark typically carry halorans, 7-foot-tall hooked staves hung with bright lanterns, made publicly available along the city’s most traveled avenues. Despite the city’s adaptation to the nightly scourge, specifics of what the creatures are, where they came from, and their intentions remain the stuff of rumors, with every Wiscrani having his own wildly varying theory. Most residents have accepted and adapted to the deadly curfew, which is frequently broken in the Spera and even more often on Westcrown Island, where few attacks take place. Dottari who catch residents out after curfew can enforce up to a 5 gold fine, but more commonly hurry such scofflaws along their way. Weekly, though, new tales arise of deadly attacks on curfew breakers, assuring that the nightly ban is widely maintained. Several times a year the lord mayor makes a show of decrying the plague of mysterious hunters stalking the city’s streets, promising renewed efforts to put an end to the menace, but little has changed in the three decades since the creatures’ mysterious appearance.

*A Secret Meeting in an Abandoned Building*
Vizio's Tavern. It's easy enough to find, standing sadly on a corner of the eastern Rego Scripa. The tavern is commonplace in this part of Westcrown, the kind of place where merchant guards go to relax, gripe about their employers, and look for more work. Or at least, it was until several months ago, when the Vizio patriarch passed away, and the surviving family moved out of Westcrown to go live with kin in distant Corentyn. Today, Vizio's stands apparently empty, its windows grimy, its overhead sign in need of a fresh paint job. A wooden placard stands in one splintered window frame, the words 'Reopening Soon' scrawled upon it in dark paint. The afternoon sun in the sky above marks the time as nearly 4:00. The hour of the Westcrown Adventurer's Guild meeting is at hand.

*The PCs*
I like Elite+6 for stats. Everyone starts with 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8, arranged to taste, plus 6 points for customization.

8 to 13 costs 1 point
14 to 15 cost 2 points
16 to 17 costs 3 points

So, raising an 8 to a 10 would cost 2 points. Raising a 13 to a 15 would cost 3 points (1 to get to 14 plus 2 to get to 15).

Maximum hit points. Average starting gold. Pick two traits. Everyone starts with 300 XP.

Download the Council of Thieves Player's Guide.

*The Set-Up*
The PCs share a concern about the situation in Westcrown. The isn't unusual. Surely everyone is concerned. The PCs, however, are willing to do something about it. At the secret meeting in an abandoned building, they meet to discuss a plan of action.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

Am I still invited?

starting numbers: 
str:10 Dex:15 con:12 Int:14 wis:08 Cha:13
6 point custom ization:
str:12 (2 points) Dex:16 (2 points) con:12 Int:14 wis:10 (2 points) Cha:13
Human Bonus: +2 to Str

Marcus Dubois







notes:
Blood line: Taldan father, chelish mother
Father: minor noble


```
Name: Marcus Dubois   Age: 17,000 Years old
 Class: Fighter         Height: 35' 6"
  Race: eradusian           Weight:  19,000 lbs
  Size: Medium          Hair: orange and black flames
  Gender: Male            Eyes:blood red pinpoints
 Align: neutral         Skin: dark red with black bat 
                           wings and spiraled horns
 Deity: self
```

[work in progress]
(neutral good) Human Fighter 1




```
Name: Marcus Dubois   Age: 17 Years old
 Class: Fighter         Height: 5' 6"
  Race: human           Weight:  190 lbs
  Size: Medium          Hair: black 
Gender: Male            Eyes: dark brown
 Align: neutral         Skin: pale
 favored class: Fighter

Str: 16 +3 (2p.)     Level:  01   XP:  300/2000
Dex: 16 +3 (2p.)     BAB: +1      HP:(1d10+1) 11/11
Con: 12 +1 (0p.)     CMB: +3      ACP: -1
Int: 14 +2 (0p.)     CMD: 16      Dmg Red:  0/anything
Wis: 10 +0 (2p.)     Speed: 30'   Spell Res:  None
Cha: 13 +1 (3p.)     Init: +5     Spell Save:  NA
Ability adjustments: +2 str (Race)

   AC:  Base  Armor  Dex  Misc
          16   +3    +3    +x

            Touch AC: 13        Flatfooted AC: 13
*A/C improves when fighting with two weapons

Studded Leather: bonus: +3  Max dex: +5  Acp: -1  


               Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            +3     2    +1          
Ref:             +3     0    +3         
Will:            +0     0    +0     


Weapon        Attack  Dam   Crit      Rng  Type 
Rapier          +5    1d6+2 18-20/X2  ---   P
Dagger (Thrown) +4    1d4+2 20/X2     10'  p/s
Dagger (Melee)  +4    1d4+2 20/X2     ---  p/s
Short Bow       +4    1d6   20/X3     60 '  P

Full Round attack:
Rapier/Dagger [attack:+3/+2]  [Dam: d6+2/d4+1]

Languages: Common, 

Human traits:+2 to str; med size; 30' base speed; 
+1 feat @ lv 1; +1 skill rank / lv; Language: commen

Fighter traits:  bonus feat at level 1
 
[b]Feats:[/b]
[u]Human:[/u] 2 Weapon Fighting (base -2/-2 attack)
[u]Fighter 1:[/u] 2 weapon Defense (+1 Shield bonus)
[u]level 1:[/u] Weapon focus (Rapier)

[b][u]Traits:[/b][/u]
Conspicy hunter (campain trait) +1 Knowledge:
     local/class skill
Reactionary +2 to inititive (basic combat trait)

Skill Points: 2(Base)+2(Int)+1(Race)+1 
(fav class)/ level = 6

Skills                Rank CS Abl Misc Total
Craft* (Int)           1   3   2    0  +6
(Paper making)
Handle Animal* (Cha)   1   3   1    0  +5
Knowledge  *(Int)      1   3   2    0  +6
(Engeneeering)
Knowledge *(Int)       1   3   2    1  +7
(Local)
Profession* (Wis)      1   3   0    0  +4
(Scrivner)
Ride* (Dex)            1   3   3   -1  +6
(Cs= class skill and gets a +3 bonus)

Money
PP:   GP:  SP:   CP: 

Equipment                 Cost    Weight
Well Made Attire         30 Gp*
Studded Leather Armor    25 Gp    20 lb
Dagger                    2 Gp     1 lb
Rapier                    2 Gp     2 Lb
Short Bow                30 Gp     2 Lb
Arrows (20)               1 Gp     3 Lb
Back pack                 2 Gp     2 Lb  At home
wine, bottle(fine)       10 Gp     1.5 Lb  At home
Rope (Silk, 50')         10 Gp     5 lb at home
Belt pouch (2)             2 Gp     1 lb
  Flint & Steel           1 Gp   
sunrods (3 )              6 Gp     3 Lb  
     Total Weight:  40.5  lb ; carrieing : 32.0 Lb

total spent: 121 GP  (start 175)

*Cost of clothing is that of a cortier's outfit, 
to show the fine workmanship of the cloth and make. It is not as 
fancy or showy, just simply well made!

            Lgt  Med   Hvy    Lift    Push
Max Weight: 33    66  100  300  500
x
x
```

Feaat Ideas:
Deadly defense (comp scoundral)

[sblock=History/background]It is hard to be the son of a minor noble. It is even harder to be a bastard child. What is harder still is being a bastard child of a minor noble. There is no one to claim you and care for you or to learn a trade from. There is always the fact that the children of the actual wife if the noble might come hunting you down to make sure you dont try to bid for the faimly seat of leadership. You are stuck fatherless and without a heritage. 

     His mother is a beatuiful woman, the daughter of a minor successful merchant and she was able to aquire a few skills for him, things like an apprinticeship in the scrivner's office and a place in a local fencing school. It is here that destiny found him. He learned to deal with bullies, as the other students woud tease him about being a normal, a human. Even more so was the fact that he was teased amoung the humans  as a bastard. When competitions were displayed, only his mother showed usually. Very rarely would his his grandparents show up, though they were always impressed with his skills when they did
.
     It is here that he learned resolve. It is here that he learned to fight with intellegence and skill, not brute strength. But destiny was not finished with him with just yet. His mother told him from his young years who his faather was and why he could not see him. But armed with the knowledge of who his father was he tried his best to live a good standard... a flawed gentleman. It was with this forknown knowledge with destiny that he was asked to scribe copies of a document that had his father's name on it that destiny called loudest. it was just a minor document, but it was a sign of who he was. it was a letter of greeting to a small insignifcant meeting between potential business associates, but it was also a chance to actually see who his father was and what he did.

     The document was scribed in excellent penmenship and he asked to deliver them in person. he hoped to be able to see his father... hope. upon completion of the task and permission granted to hand carry them back to the home, it was here he was to  learn who his extended family was. The wife of the man opened the door. he was granted entrence, though she looked at him strangely, like she recognized him from someshere. he waas led to the office, and it was here that it was confirmed. ti was looking at himself, but older. He and his father were the spitting immage of each other. they stared at each other for many secoinds. finaly his father asked for the document and he told him in a hushe voice that he should go. he was also promised to be seen again. soon. since the man knew where he worked, he knew where to find him. 

     He hurried back to the office, face flushed with the effort. The day had no other duties, so he hurried home, to strap on his weapons and hurry to sword practice. He looked like his father, so he needed to bring pride to the family name. What did his father do? Are there siblings? What do they look like? Will they be hostile? These questions ran like a regulare drone in his still and practiced mind. It will be done with in the law. But he might need some help knowing what the way was.He was always told his father was a good man. so he will try to be a good man.

     As he is usually without the aim a father would nomally give, he seemsed to find more then a few seedey persons, though that has been a great help unto it self. He has learned much of the city and the ways behind the unbending law.
[/sblock]
[/work in progress]

[sblock=wish list] deadlY defense
You are at your most dangerous when forced to protect
yourself .
Benefit: When fighting defensively, you deal an extra
1d6 points of damage with any light weapon or with any
weapon to which the Weapon Finesse feat applies (such
as a rapier, spiked chain, or whip) .
This feat’s benefit applies only when you are unarmored
or wearing light armor and not using a shield .
Special: If you have the Combat Expertise feat, you also
gain the benefit of Deadly Defense when taking a penalty
of at least –2 on your attack roll from that feat .
A fighter can select Deadly Defense as one of his fighter
bonus feats (PH 38) .

Combat Expertise (Combat)
You can increase your defense at the expense of your
accuracy.
Prerequisite: Int 13.
Benefit: You can choose to take a –1 penalty on melee attack
rolls and combat maneuver checks to gain a +1 dodge bonus
to your Armor Class. When your base attack bonus reaches
+4, and every +4 thereafter, the penalty increases by –1 and
the dodge bonus increases by +1. You can only choose to use
this feat when you declare that you are making an attack or a
full-attack action with a melee weapon. The effects of this
feat last until your next turn.

[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 19, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Am I still invited?




Yep. 




Scott DeWar said:


> Feaat Ideas:
> Deadly defense (comp scoundral)




I don't know what this does.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2010)

This is OOC, correct?

Working on my cleric but it may be a day or two . . .


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 19, 2010)

Mark. is this a general recruitment thread. If so, can I apply?

Looking at a human witch.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 19, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> This is OOC, correct?




That's correct.



ghostcat said:


> Mark. is this a general recruitment thread. If so, can I apply?




It's not quite general recruitment. We're salvaging a game that ran aground on the shoals of life. We've got four so far: Mowgli, SelcSilverhand, Shayuri, and Scott DeWar.

Folks: Is there anyone else from the other game that is unaccounted for?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

I think that is all of us accounted for. as for this:
Feat Ideas:
Deadly defense (comp scoundral)
it is a possible idea for a feat in the near future. it is in the 3.5 book  complete scoundrel . just thoughts running through my mind is all.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 19, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> it is a possible idea for a feat in the near future. it is in the 3.5 book  complete scoundrel . just thoughts running through my mind is all.




I got that. What I don't got is _Complete Scoundrel_.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you saying you have never heard of the 3.5 book complete scoundrel, or are you informing me that non-pathfinder material will not be used?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I am going to keep using Mero from the old game. Here is how I did his stats:

Str 8  +4 points
Dex 13 +2points
Con 12  +2 race
Int 14
Wis 10
Cha 15  +2 race

[SBLOCK]

```
[B]Name:Merotabahn "Mero" Trabant[/B] 
[B]Class: Sorcerer[/B] 
[B]Race: Gnome[/B] 
[B]Size: Small[/B] 
[B]Gender: Male[/B] 
[B]Alignment: Neutral[/B] 
[B]Deity: Shelyn[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (04p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 8 (1d6+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (00p.)     [B]CMB:[/B] 0 [B]CMD[/B] +12
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (00p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (00p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        
[B]Cha:[/B] 17 +3 (00p.)              

[B]Stat Increases by Level[/B]
4th - 
8th - 
12th - 
16th - 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +1    +0    +0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 11

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2    +0    +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2    +0    +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0    +0    +2


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Club                       +1     1d4         20x2
Melee Touch                +1                 20x2
Ranged Touch               +3                 20x2
Blowgun                    +3     1           20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common(Chelaxian), Gnomish, Sylvan, Draconic, Dwarven


[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Race : Ability
Gnome : +2 Cha, +2 Con, -2 Str
Gnome : Favored Class (Sorcerer): +1 skill point per level
Gnome : Keen Senses: Gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception
Gnome : Illusion Resistance: Gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus to Will Saves vs illusion.
Gnome : Gnome Magic: If a Gnome casts an Illusion spell, the DC to resist that spell receives a +1 racial bonus. 
        Gnomes with Charisma scores of 11+ can cast dancing lights/ghost sound(DC14)/prestidigitation/speak with animals 1/day each. 
        DC13 on Gnome Magic spells.
Gnome : +1 on Attacks, AC. +1 vs reptiles and goblinoids. +4 AC vs Giants
Gnome : +2 on Craft Skill (Bartending)

Sorcerer
Eschew Materials : No material components for spells except those greater than 1gp.
Bloodline : Fey Arcana - +2 to DC of Compulsion Spells.
Bloodline : Laughing Touch - Melee touch attack causes target to lose its action this round. 

Traits
Gifted Adept : Charm Person is cast at +1 Caster Level
Conspiracy Hunter : +1 trait bonus to Diplomacy, class skill. 

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Feat - Location - Description
Level 1 - Spell Focus (Enchantment)

[B]Ideas for Future Feats[/B]
Level 3 - G. Spell Focus (Enchantment)
Level 5 - Spell Focus (Illusion)
Level 7 - Metamagic Heighten Spell
Sorc  7 - Dodge
Level 9 - Mobility
Level 11 - Spring Attack
Level 13 - Great Fortitude
Sorc  13 - Improved Initiative
Level 15 - G. Spell Focus (Illusion) 
Level 17 - Metamagic Maximize
Level 19 - Metamagic Quicken

[B]Spells[/B]

0st Level / DC13 4 Day : Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Acid Splash
1st Level / DC14 3 Day : Charm Person(DC15, CL2), Color Spray(DC15), (Entangle at 3rd level)


[B]Ideas for Future Spells[/B]
2nd Level / DC15 1 Day : Touch of Idiocy, Gust of Wind, (Hideous Laughter 5th)
3rd Level / DC16 1 Day : Suggestion, Slow, (Deep Slumber 7th)
4th Level / DC17 1 Day : Charm Monster, Bestow Curse, (Poison 9th)
5th Level / DC18 1 Day : Dominate Person, Mind Fog, (Treestride 11th)
6th Level / DC19 1 Day : Mass Suggestion, Freezing Sphere, (Mislead 13th)
7th Level / DC20 1 Day : Insanity, Mass Hold Person, (Phase Door 15th)
8th Level / DC21 1 Day : Mass Charm Monster, Greater Shout, (Irresistable dance 17th)
9th Level / DC22 1 Day : Dominate Monster, Weird, (Shapechange 19th)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 03        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Acrobatics                  0    +0     +0   +0
Appraise                    0    +0     +0   +0
Bluff                       1    +3     +3   +7
Climb                       0    +0     +0   +0
Craft                       0    +0     +0   +0
Diplomacy                   1    +3     +4   +8
Disable Device              0    +0     +0   +0
Disguise                    0    +0     +0   +0
Escape Artist               0    +0     +0   +0
Fly                         0    +0     +0   +0
Handle Animal               0    +0     +0   +0
Heal                        0    +0     +0   +0
Intimidate                  0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (arcana)          1    +1     +3   +5
Knowledge (dungeoneering)   0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (engineering)     0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (geography)       0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (history)         0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (local)           0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (nature)          0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (nobility)        0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (planes)          0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (religion)        0    +0     +0   +0
Linguistics                 0    +0     +0   +0
Perception                  0    +0     +0   +0
Perform                     0    +0     +0   +0
Profession (Bartender)      0    +0     +3   +0
Ride                        0    +0     +0   +0
Sense Motive                0    +0     +0   +0
Sleight of Hand             0    +0     +0   +0
Spellcraft                  1    +1     +3   +5
Stealth                     0    +2     +4   +6
Survival                    0    +0     +0   +0
Swim                        0    +0     +0   +0
Use Magic Device            0    +0     +0   +0


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Club                           --   1.50lb
Blowgun                        2gp     2lb
20darts                        1gp
Bedroll                        1sp  1.25lb
Entertainers Outfit	       3gp     2lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]00.0lb      [B]Money:[/B] 63gp 1sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]              30.00  31-60  61-90  90   450

[B]Age:[/B] 40
[B]Height:[/B] 3'00"
[B]Weight:[/B] 50lb
[B]Eyes:Red[/B] 
[B]Hair:Green[/B] 
[B]Skin:White[/B]
```

*Appearence*
Mero stands at a respectable 3' tall. His skin is a pale white that contrasts starkly with his bright green hair and beard. From his time exploring Cheliax, his eyes have turned a reddish tint as he is influenced by the life around him. He wears simple cut cotton clothes dyed in obnoxiously bright reds and yellows. When traveling he wears a massive floppy hat almost the size of an umbrella. He disdains walking, and longs for the day when he can afford a riding animal or, in his dreams, a flying carpet. 



*Backstory*
[SBLOCK]
Mero grew up in the Shay Citadels of Irrere with an idyllic life. His days were carefree and spent either in his fathers shop or working for his mother. His father was a alchemist, part-time brewer, and professional prankster. His mother owned a tavern called the Feast Hall. His father could create the most fantastic potions and even finer drinks from the strangest substances. Sometimes his father would try to get Mero to drink his newest concoction that would "put hair on your chest and a spring in your step". Mero wised up after one potion actually DID put hair on his chest, like an animal, earning him more than a few nicknames. His mother was a kind woman and a splendid cook who greeted everyone with a smile and a fresh loaf of bread. She could cook up a feast quicker than you could finish your first pint and her health was toasted often in the halls. Mero kept himself busy cleaning up dishes and pans, as well as swiping abandoned mugs of liquor. While both of these daily tasks were pleasent, his greatest joy was his frequent trips to visit his grandmother who was always eager to teach him the ways of magic. His studies were painfully frustrating. He lacked the discipline of mind to become a real wizard. Despite her best efforts, he was never able to master more than the most basic of magics. Despite his lack of progress, she continued teaching him in hopes he would someday master the arcane. Age took her life far too soon and while he tried to continue his studies, he found he lacked the motivation.
Not long after losing his grandmother, his parents left for another town to visit a fair. They never arrived at the town and no remains were ever found. Their fate is still a mystery to him, driving him to renew his studies in order to find more powerful magics so that one day he can create a divination that will reveal the truth. In the meantime he continued to run his mother's tavern, making a good living selling the finest alcoholic drinks for miles around.
One day, Mero passed a mirror and was startled to see that his visage had changed significantly. His normally vibrant hair and skin had begun to fade abruptly. The Bleaching, an affliction that catches up with all gnomes had finally come upon him. Once immortal fey, the gnome race had become weakened by the transition from the First World into the Material. Without a constant influx of new experiences the gnomes lose their vitality, minds, and eventually their lives. Knowing that his only hope was to reinvigorate his life, he decided to radically change his lifestyle. He sold his tavern and traveled to every city in the region seeking new experiances. 
He has finally reached Westcrown, the bleaching halted for now. This town had sunk into decadence. there was danger, mystery, and exotic sights to be found throughout the city. The perfect place to keep his needs in check.

Through his numerous contacts in the city, Mero learned of a small group of like-minded individuals who wanted to see things change. There were too many dangers here, too many people going missing. He could sense something sinister lurking in the shadows. It was time to take a stand and drive back the blackness that was swallowing up the city. He was no crusader, he knew, but he could still make a difference. 
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 19, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Are you saying you have never heard of the 3.5 book complete scoundrel, or are you informing me that non-pathfinder material will not be used?




I've heard of the book. I don't own it. I'm not necessarily opposed to non-PF material.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the XP, Mark!



Mark Chance said:


> I've heard of the book. I don't own it. I'm not necessarily opposed to non-PF material.




Here it is. i am not going to admitt to where I got this cut and paste, so please do not ask.

Deadly Defense
You are at your most dangerous when forced to protect yourself.
Benefit: When fighting defensively, you deal an extra
1d6 points of damage with any light weapon or with any
weapon to which the Weapon Finesse feat applies (such
as a rapier, spiked chain, or whip).
This feat’s benefit applies only when you are unarmored
or wearing light armor and not using a shield.
Special: If you have the Combat Expertise feat, you also
gain the benefit of Deadly Defense when taking a penalty
of at least –2 on your attack roll from that feat .
A fighter can select Deadly Defense as one of his fighter
bonus feats (PH 38).

Is this feat allowable, boss?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 19, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Is this feat allowable, boss?




I'm not sure. My initial instinct is that trading a -2 attack roll penalty for up to +6 points of damage is on the too good a deal side of things. Let me mull.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> I'm not sure. My initial instinct is that trading a -2 attack roll penalty for up to +6 points of damage is on the too good a deal side of things. Let me mull.




'K boss


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2010)

I would like a spot if there is another and i ave a character that also needs playing since the thread he was in died. 


```
Name: Wi Yiun
Class: Fighter
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: ?
 
Str: 13 +1      Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 17 +3     BAB: +1         HP: 13(1d10+2+1)
Con: 14 +2     CMB: +2         Dmg Red: none
Int: 12 +1     CMD: ??         Spell Res: 0%
Wis: 10 +0     Init: +3        Spell Save: n/a
Cha:  8 -1     Speed: 30'      Spell Fail: n/a
 
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:           10      +4     +0     +3   +0     +0    +0    17
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 14 
                          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2     +1          +3
Ref:                       0     +3          +3
Will:                      0     +1          +1
 
Weapon                 Attack   Damage     Critical   Range
Ranseur                 +2       2d4+1       x3       ---
Butterfly Swords(sa)    +5       1d6+1     19-20x2    ---
Butterfly Swords(fa)  +3/+3    1d6+1/1d6   19-20x2    ---
Shortbow                +4       1d6         x3       70'   
Knife(melee)            +2       1d3+1     19-20x2    ---
Knife(thrown)           +4       1d3+1     19-20x2    10' 
 
Languages: Common (but has taken a vow of silence)
Abilities: Human traits, bonus fighter feats, Favored class: Fighter
 
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus(short sword)
A fighter is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor
(heavy, light, and medium) and shields (including tower shields).
 
Skill Ranks/lvl: 2+2/lvl   Total Ranks: 4        
Skills                      Ranks  Mod  CSB  Misc   Total          
Acrobatics                    1    +3         -2     +2
Intimidate                    1    -1   +3           +3
Perception                    1    +1                +2
Survival                      1    +1   +3           +5
 
 
Equipment:                           Cost  Weight
Peasant's outfit                      free    0lb
Oriental Armor(chainshirt)           100gp   25lb
Ranseur                               10gp   12lb
Butterfly Swords(2)(short swords)     20gp    4lb
Shortbow                              30gp    2lb
-quiver w/20 arrows                    1gp    3lb
Knife(small dagger)                    2gp    1lb
Sack w/shoulder rope                   1sp   .5lb
-rations (2 days)                      1gp    2lb
-candles(3)                            3cp    ---
-tindertwigs(9) in small tube          9gp    ---
-meditation robe(peasant's outfit)     1sp    2lb
Bedroll (straw mat)                    1sp    5lb
Water Gourd                            1gp    4lb        
 
Total Weight:60.5lb      Money: 7sp 5cp
 
                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:            ????????????????????? need to redo
 
Age: 19
Height: 5'06"
Weight: 105lb
Eyes: black
Hair: black and very long
Skin: tanned
```
[sblock=appearance]Yuin is a very short, very muscluar human male of oriental desceant. He has all the typical traits 
straight black hair dark tilted eyes, and a tanned complexion. [/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Born to a poor family Yuin was sent to the monastery at a young age because his parents could not 
afford to keep him. He excelled in his training but not in philosphy, self awarness, or disipline. When the time came for 
Yuin to take the test to become a monk he was forbidden and told he would never be allowed to try. Yuin stormed from the 
complex and vowed to one day become a monk and to seal the vow who chose never to speak again till he was one. [/sblock]

*Not sure I have everything corrected for the new stats will double check after work.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> ...
> 
> It's not quite general recruitment. We're salvaging a game that ran aground on the shoals of life. We've got four so far: Mowgli, SelcSilverhand, Shayuri, and Scott DeWar.
> 
> Folks: Is there anyone else from the other game that is unaccounted for?




Does this game count?:
Xenon  in  A Dark and Stormy Night OOC

Would be this ok, if I want to retain his race/class?
Psionic Races Alpha 2
http://dreamscarredpress.com/dragonfly/ForumsPro/viewtopic/t=716.htmlSoulknife


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2010)

*Changed my mind - I REALLY like 'Slip' so I'm sticking with her!*

*Name Pronunciation: EHM-rayal (t)new-HAN-uch gun did-ANN*

IC Posting Conventions:
"Color & Quotes" = Speech
_Color & Italics_ = Thoughts


```
Name: Emraeal Tnúthánach gan Didean ('Slip')         Age: 25
 Class: Ranger                                      Height: 5'2"
  Race: Elf                                         Weight: 90 lbs
  Size: Medium                                        Hair: Black
Gender: Female                                        Eyes: Violet
 Align: Chaotic Good                                  Skin: Light Brown
 Deity: Desna

Str: 13 +1 (03p.)     Level:  01             XP:  300/2000
Dex: 16 +3 (05p.)       BAB: +01             HP:  10
Con: 10 +0 (02p.)       CMB: +02            ACP: -01
Int: 14 +2 (02p.)       CMD: +15        Dmg Red:  0/anything
Wis: 13 +1 (03p.)     Speed:  30'     Spell Res:  None
Cha: 10 +0 (00p.)      Init: +03     Spell Save:  NA


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              16    10     +3    +0    +3   +0     +0    +0    +0

                  Touch AC: 13              Flatfooted AC: 13


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             2     2     +0          Immune to Magic Sleep Effects
Ref:              5     2     +3          +2 Saves vs. Enchantments
Will:             1     0     +1     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Falcata                 +0        1d8+1       19-20/x3     +1 D when Flanking
Kukri                   +0        1d4         18-20/x2     +1 D when Flanking
Axe (Throwing)          +2 (+4)   1d6+1          20/x2     Range: 10'
Dagger (Thrown)         +2 (+4)   1d4+1          20/x2     Range: 10'


Languages: Common, Elven, Orc, Goblin


Elf Traits:
    * +2 DEX, +2 INT, -2 CON
    * Low Light Vision (See 2x Human in Poor Illumination)
    * Keen Senses (+2 Perception, 'Passive' Secret Door Detection)
    * Elven Immunities (Immune to Magic Sleep Effects,
	+2 Saves vs. Enchantment Spells/Effects)
    * Elven Magic (+2 CL vs. SR Checks, +2 Spellcraft: ID Magic Properties)
    * Elven Weapon Proficiencies
    * Favored Class (Ranger)

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple & Martial Weapons
	Light & Medium Armor/Shields except Tower Shield
    * Favored Enemy: Evil Outsiders (+2 TH/D, Bluff, Knowledge, Perception,
        Sense Motive, Survival Checks)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl to Survival Checks for Tracking (Min 01)
    * Wild Empathy (Improve Starting Attitude of Animals one Category)
    
Character Traits:
    * Dirty Fighter (+1 Damage when Flanking, multiplied for Crit)
    * Conspiracy Hunter (+1 KS: Local checks, KS: Local is Class Skill)    

Feats:
    * Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Falcata)
    

Skill Points: 09 (6/Lvl + 2/Lvl INT + 1/Lvl FC)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics              2                      3     -1  
Appraise                2                      2     
Bluff                   0                      0     
Climb                   4       1       3      1     -1  
Craft                   2                      2      
Diplomacy               0                      0     
Disguise                0                      0     
Escape Artist           2                      3     -1  
Handle Animal           4       1       3      0     
Heal                    1                      1     
Intimidate              4       1       3      0     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)     6       1       3      2     
Knowledge (Local)       7       1       3      2      1
Perception              7       1       3      1      2
Perform                 0                      0     
Ride                    2                      3     -1  
Sense Motive            2       1              1     
Stealth                 6       1       3      3     -1
survival                5       1       3      1     
Swim                    0                      1     -1


Money
PP: 00     GP: 64      SP: 29     CP: 00

Equipment                      Cost    Weight
Explorer's Outfit                       8 lb
Studded Leather Armor            25gp  20 lb
Falcata                          16gp   4 lb
Kukri                             8gp   2 lb
Throwing Axe (2)                 16gp   4 lb
Dagger (2)                        4gp   2 lb
Rope (Silk, 50')                 10gp   5 lb
Grappling Hook                    1gp   4 lb
Beltpouch (2)                     2gp   1 lb
  Flint & Steel                   1gp   
  Parchment (5 Sheets)            1gp   
  Charcoal (10 Sticks)            1sp  

Carafir (Guard Dog - See SBlock) 25gp
  
                        Total Weight:  50 lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    Over Head  Lift    Push
Max Weight: 0-50   51-100   101-150  0-150      0-300   0-750
```

[sblock=Carafir]
'Dog' stats, trained for GP 'Guard' (Attack, Defend, Down, Guard)

Carafir is Slip's best friend and constant companion. The Ranger rescued the dog as a very young pup. Carafir is now a year old and about half grown, and the two have been learning to work and fight together.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 10/10     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+01

  BAB: 01       CMB: 02     CMD: 15

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Falcata                 +2        1d8+1       19-20/x3     +1 D when Flanking
Kukri                   +2        1d4         18-20/x2     +1 D when Flanking
Axe (Throwing)          +2 (+4)   1d6+1          20/x2     Range: 10'
Dagger (Thrown)         +2 (+4)   1d4+1          20/x2     Range: 10'
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]The _Parego Dospera_ is hard. Brutally hard. Despair’s Altar took everything meaningful from my life, left me alone and helpless. But if you can make it, if you can survive and come out the other side, there’s hope here as well. There’s a toughness, a determination in the dregs who live here, that’s worth fighting for.

My name is Slip, and _Dospera_ is my home.

I roam the rubble strewn alleys and ruined buildings, hunting the hunters of the youth of my home. I teach the kids how to protect themselves, how to survive and maybe make it out. But all the time I’m looking for my real prey – the bastards that took my life from me. A devil spawn killed my parents when I was just a little, and left me alone. I don’t remember much about them now; I don’t know why they were here or what they were doing. I’ve been advised to let it go, for my own good. I’ve been told that it was random, that it meant nothing. But I know better. There’s some guiding force behind the evil of this city, I know it. Not the devil worshippers, those effete snobs on the island. Something behind the scenes. They sent the Tiefling; my parents were a threat to them, so they got snuffed. I _know_ this. I’ll find them.

In the mean time, I’ll content myself with hunting their errand boys, and doing what I can to give a little back to this town that gave me my life.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

“You want to do _what_? And you want _me_ to help? Are you crazy? And what do you know about me anyway?”

“Slip, we’ve been keeping an eye on you. You came to our . . . attention . . . when one of your younglings came to a friend of mine for help with a, um, personal problem. She told us about all the things you do for the street kids up here.  We’d like to see you - to help you - do more.”

“Look, lady, much as I appreciate your help back there – you really saved my arse from the shadows – I don’t need any more trouble than I’ve got. There’s more than I can do already, without taking on another lost cause.”

“That’s what I’m trying to tell you. You’re doing all you can _by yourself_. We want to organize something bigger, a movement that supports each other, that can really make a difference around here. Think what you could do for your kids with a team of twenty or thirty . . . And I can offer you something else as well.”

“OK, you got my attention; I’m listening.”

“When we heard about what you’re doing up here, we started asking around. I know about your parents. I may have a solid piece of information about their killers – the real ones, the one’s behind the killing, as well as the Tiefling that wielded the blade.”

“Lady, you better not be playing me. If you are, I swear by all that’s holy I’ll . . .”

“I’m not . . . I’m not! We think there’s a noble family behind your parents’ deaths, an old one. We can’t do anything right now except try to find out more, but if you’ll meet with my friends, if you’ll work with us, you’d have our help for your cause as well when the time is right.”

“Where and when? I'll be there.”

“We’re meeting at the . . .”[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance/Personality]
Slip is a very small specimen of her race - malnourishment took its toll early, and she never fully recovered. Her hair is raven black, her skin a rich creamy brown. Her violet eyes drink in the light. She dresses in mottled black and gray leathers.

She radiates a subtle air of menace as well - a survival trait on the streets where she was raised. She can come across as gruff, but in fact she has somehow survived her brutal childhood with her soul intact and with a strong determination to 'do what is right' - even when what is right flies in the face of Westcrown's rigid laws.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2010)

Mark, Malvoisin and I had a plan for Slip's dog Carafir:

When Slip gains 4th level and can have an animal companion, Carafir will be assumed to have reached full growth, and will gain Wolf statistics. (Basically, I'd take a Wolf animal companion, but cosmetically he'd still be Carafir).

It seemed to us that this would provide a richer background and role play, and a large dog seemed more appropriate to the AP setting than a wolf.

Is this all still OK with you?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 23, 2010)

Had some Interweb glitches earlier this week. Very bothersome, but all seems fine now.

First, let's sum up our _Dramatis Personae_:

[sblock=The Westcrown Adventurer's Guild]


Scott DeWar said:


> Marcus Dubois, human fighter 1
> [IMaGer]http://i614.photobucket.com/albums/tt222/nrfc49/Council%20of%20Thieves/32_House-Jeggare-Noble.jpg[/IMaGer]






ghostcat said:


> ?, human witch 1






SelcSilverhand said:


> Merotabahn "Mero" Trabant, gnome sorcerer 1






HolyMan said:


> Wi Yiun, human fighter 1






Walking Dad said:


> Xenon, xeph soulknife 1






Mowgli said:


> Emraeal Tnúthánach gan Didean ('Slip'), elf ranger 1
> [sblock=Carafir]
> 'Dog' stats, trained for GP 'Guard' (Attack, Defend, Down, Guard)
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Now, an unanswered question:



Mowgli said:


> When Slip gains 4th level and can have an animal companion, Carafir will be assumed to have reached full growth, and will gain Wolf statistics. (Basically, I'd take a Wolf animal companion, but cosmetically he'd still be Carafir). Is this all still OK with you?




Works for me. 

*ghostcat:* If you want in, you're in as the last player. A human witch sounds fine to me.

*Everyone:* Once I've heard from ghostcat, I'll get the IC thread up and running.

RG here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2010)

most excellent!


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Mark. Hope to get something up by Monday.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 23, 2010)

While we wait for ghostcat's character to get done, everyone can get acquainted in Vizio's Tavern.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 24, 2010)

To answer Holy's OOC question in the IC thread, yes, everyone already knows each other to one extent or another.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Good to know will play around with that IC... oh and I'm far from Holy so plz calll me HM

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 25, 2010)

I have posted the 1st draft of my character here so people can comment.


```
[b]Name:[/b]   Nydra         		          [b]Age:[/b] 17
[b]Class:[/b]  Witch                          [b]Height:[/b] 5'6"
[b]Race:[/b]   Human                          [b]Weight:[/b] 140 lbs
[b]Size:[/b]   Medium                           [b]Hair:[/b] Brown
[b]Gender:[/b] Male                             [b]Eyes:[/b] Yellow
[b]Align:[/b]  Chaotic Good                     [b]Skin:[/b] Pale
[b]Deity:[/b]  None

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0 (1 pts)   [B]Level:[/B] 01           [B]XP:[/B] 300/2000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (0 pts)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0           [B]HP:[/B] 11 
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (1 pts)     [B]CMB:[/B] +0          [B]ACP:[/B] +0
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (2 pts)     [B]CMD:[/B] +12   [B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (0 pts)   [B]Speed:[/B] 30'  [B]Spell Save:[/B] NA
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2 pts)    [B]Init:[/B] +2   [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +1    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10
 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2    +0    +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2    +0    +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +1    +0    +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical Range[/B]
Crossbow, Light           +2     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Dagger                    +0     1d4        19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown)           +2     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
Quarterstaff              +0     1d6        20/x2

[b]Languages:[/b] Abyssal, Common, Dwarven, Elven, Infernal

[B]Human Traits:[/B]
    * +2 to One Ability Score (Int)
    * Bonus Feat at 1st level.
    * Skilled: An additional skill rank at each level

[B]Witch Abilities:[/B]
    * Proficiencies: Simple Weapons
		     No Armor or shield.
    * Spells
    * Cantrip
    * Hex
    * Witch's Familiar

[b]Known Spells{/b]
    [b]1st Level[/b]
    * Burning Hands
    * Cure Light Wounds
    * Charm Person
    * Mage Armour
    * Obscuring Mist
    * Sleep 
    * Summon Monster 1

[B]Hexes[/B]
    * Evil Eye

[b]Familiar[/b]
    * Toad (gain 3 hit points)

[B]Character Traits:[/B]
    * Reactionary (+2 bonus on Initiative check)
    * Shadow Child (Doesn't suffer the standard 20% miss chance on
		    attack rolls for being in the poorly lit area)
[B]Feats:[/B]
    * Combat Casting (+4 bonus on concentration checks made to cast a spell)
    * Dodge (+1 dodge bonus to AC)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 07 (2/Lvl + 4/Lvl INT + 1/Lvl Human)
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Acrobatics                 0    +2    +0    +2
Appraise                   0    +4    +0    +4
Bluff                      0    +0    +0    +0
Climb                      0    +0    +0    +0
Craft (Untrained)          0    +4    +0    +4
Diplomacy                  0    +0    +0    +0
Disguise                   0    +0    +0    +0
Escape Artist              0    +2    +0    +2
Fly                        0    +2    +0    +2
Heal                       1    +1    +0    +2
Intimidate                 1    +0    +0    +1
Knowledge (arcana) 	   1    +4    +0    +5
Knowledge (History) 	   1    +4    +0    +5
Knowledge (Planes) 	   1    +4    +0    +5
Perception                 0    +1    +0    +1
Perform (Untrained)        0    +0    +0    +0
Ride                       0    +2    +0    +2
Sense Motive               0    +1    +0    +1
Stealth                    0    +2    +0    +2
Survival                   0    +1    +0    +1
Swim                       0    +0    +0    +0
Spellcraft		   1    +4    +0    +5
Use Magic Device 	   1    +0    +0    +1

Money
PP: 00     GP: 15      SP: 14     CP: 8

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Bolts, Crossbow (10)     1gp    1 Ibs
Crossbow, Light          35gp   4 Ibs
Dagger                   2gp    1 Ibs
Traveler's Outfit        0cp    5 Ibs
Pouch (Belt)             1gp    0.5 Ibs
* Chalk (1 Piece)        1cp    0 Ibs
* Chalk (1 Piece)        1cp    0 Ibs
* Flint and Steel        1gp    0 Ibs
* Sunrod                 2gp    1 Ibs
* Sunrod                 2gp    1 Ibs
* Sunrod                 2gp    1 Ils
Pouch (Belt)             1gp    0.5 Ibs
* Familiar
Quarterstaff             0cp    4 Ibs
Spell Component Pouch    5gp    2 Ibs

                        Total Weight:  17 lbs

            Light  Medium   Heavy    Over Head  Lift    Push
Max Weight: 0-38   39-76    76-115   0-115      0-230   0-575
```

[sblock=Memorised Spells]*Cantrips:*
* Daze
* Detect Magic
* Stabilise	

*1st Level:* 
* Burning Hands
* Mage Armour
[/sblock]
[sblock=Description]Nydra is a short, wiry human male. He has shoulder length brown hair and rather cold yellow eyes.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Born the youngest of 5 boys to Jaleta Barson, Nydra's childhood was not pleasant. Every pay day Jaleta's husband, a dock labourer named Arlad, came home drunk and beat his wife and children. Unlike his brothers, who are big, strong and stupid like their father, Nydra is small and highly intelligent. Although he never said so, Arlad does not believe that Nydra is his child and so, after his mother, Nydra was usually the target of his drunken rages.

As soon has he was old enough to look after himself, Nydra ran away from home and took to the streets of Westcrown. Nydra is not his birth name. However, he wants nothing to do with his previous family and has adopted a new name to symbolise his rebirth.

Nydra would probably either have become yet another thief or dead from the shadowy curse, if not for a lucky encounter with his benefactor. Exactly who or rather what his benefactor is, Nydra doesn't know. In fact his memory of the whole encounter is very hazy.

What he does remember is that it was a damp, foggy night and he had just settled down under a deserted pier, shivering with cold and trying to get to sleep. As if from nowhere a tall, well dress, man appeared in front of him. "Farlad Barson. I have need of an agent in this area. I believe that with training you will do nicely" Nydra does not remember his reply, just that it was almost incoherent such was his state of disorientation. In fact he only vaguely remembers the rest of the conversation. What he does remember is being given a pouch full of coins and been told to find some decent cloths and proper accommodation. "In due course one will be sent to you who will aid your training." Returning home a few days later he found his teacher, in a form of a toad. Nydra decided to call him Arlad after his father.

Nydra has never seen his benefactor since. However, he occasionally receives instructions/orders in his dreams. His latest task is to go to attend a secret meeting in Vizio's Tavern

[sblock=DM]Feel free to use Nydra's benefactor as your NPC.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2010)

did you forget to list your canatrips? I didn't see them there.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 26, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> did you forget to list your canatrips? I didn't see them there.




I read it that the familiar knows all of the Witch's cantrips, so I didn't bother listing them. Still, I suppose that listing them saves looking in the book every time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2010)

interesting talent that ... all in the toad's mind, eh? I would list them, but that is just me.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 1, 2010)

It just hit me that I never actually answered this question:



Walking Dad said:


> Does this game count?




Sure, it counts!

I guess that explains why WD hasn't posted in the game. I must've had a senior moment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> It just hit me that I never actually answered this question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey sonny, doncha be pikin on us seniors!!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry, will post ASAP.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm a bit under the weather right now with an infection in my nose that is causing some rather painful facial swelling. Updates to the game will arrive, but probably not today.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2010)

NP DM

Get well soon!  Yiun can stand in that postion for days LOL

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2010)

Get well, mark, just dont send any pictures of that swollen face, please. just the very sound of it is graphic enough!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 4, 2010)

Hang in there, get well. Slip will be waiting behind her table when you're ready.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 9, 2010)

For those interested, I've briefly chronicled my adventures pre- and during-nasal-staph-infection phase:

Spes Magna Games » Con-Jour 2010
Spes Magna Games » Nasal Boils



I'm back at work this week, and I also had to extend my hours. I've missed so much work lately, and I don't get paid when I don't work. Bummer.

In any event, I'm going to start getting caught up on game stuff over the next few days.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad you're feeling better! Welcome back.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, me neglecting y'all has paid off. I got a bunch of Spes Magna writing done, and I found a new job. I'm going to get all of my games updated this weekend, starting with _Fog of War_.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2010)

I too have found some employment. i will be working in a manufacturing plant on second shift, which means my posting will be when I wake up and when I get home, just adjusted by a few hours.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats Mark and Scott, now if we can just go three for three and hear about Theroc getting a job.

HM


----------



## Edyrofl (Mar 21, 2010)

*Character Registration*

Has the game allready started? If not, could i join?


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2010)

*bump*

You know I think this game died do to me trying to play Yuin. Second time I tried second time they died.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2010)

Mark Chance, are you still with us?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to bow out of this one. Sorry, guys - the pace is just a bit too slow and I've lost my 'feel' for the character. As my other games have picked up somewhat I need to drop a few.

You guys have fun, and best of luck!


----------

